# Asus Laptop tunen



## GEChun (4. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag,

ich habe seit kurzem ein 15,6 Zoll Notebook von Asus günstig gekauft.

Das Notebook hat einen I5 7200U, eine GTX940MX, 12GB DDR4 SODIMM 2133 Mhz, noch unbekannter Akku.
Der Laptop gehört zur Asus F55 Serie.

Ich möchte nun ganz gerne noch ein wenig an dem Lappy basteln und die Festplatte, Ram und eventuell den Akku gegen bessere Varianten austauschen.

Was die Festplatten angeht wird die HDD wohl gegen eine Samsung SSD ausgetauscht die bei mir noch herumfliegt.
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei dem Laptop gar nicht ins Bios komme, dies würde ich gerne sicherstellen bevor ich die Platte austausche.

Neuer Arbeitsspeicher sollte ja so oder so erkannt werden, hier möchte ich die Taktrate gerne auch etwas erhöhen, allerdings auch auf 16GB aufstocken.
DDR4 2666Mhz mit CL 16 oder nächst wirklich bessere Stufe wäre DDR4 3000MHz CL 16.
Dennoch mache ich mir Gedanken dass DDR4 3000Mhz gar nicht wirklich erkannt wird.

Ja, Akku:
Ich konnte ihn bisher noch nicht aufschrauben, die Zeit hat noch nicht gereicht, wenn jemand weiß was generell in solchen Lappys verbaut ist.
Immer her mit den Links!

Teile selbstverständlich auch alle Infos und Resultate für alle die ein ähnlichen Lappy haben und vielleicht auch mit den Gedanken spielen hier ein Upgrade, sei es Akku, RAM oder Festplatte vorzunehmen.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juni 2017)

Selbst wenn der 3000er Ram erkannt wird, wird er dir in einem Notebook nichts bringen. Glaube nämlich kaum, das du den Takt im Bios einstellen werden kannst.

Lt. Intel unterstützt deine CPU maximal die 2133 Mhz.

http://ark.intel.com/products/95443/Intel-Core-i5-7200U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz

Um ins Bios zu kommen, musst du nach dem einschalten mehrfach F2 drücken, so steht es zumindest im Handbuch deines Notebooks.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Driver & Tools - F556UQ


----------



## amdahl (4. Juni 2017)

Das. Und die Akkus sind proprietäre Einzelstücke. Wenn der Hersteller nicht mehrere verschiedene anbietet kannst du nur den Akku gegen einen gleichen austauschen. Das idealerweise dann wenn die Kapazität nachlässt.
Nachbauakkus von Drittherstellern -sofern unterstützt- erreichen in der Regel nicht ganz das Niveau der Originale, "tunen" kann man hier also nichts.

Sicher dass du ein Asus F55 meinst? Hast du da mal einen Link?
Edit: ich Schussel. Das ähnliche Thema hatten wir doch schon Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Intel HD5500?


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der 3000er Ram erkannt wird, wird er dir in einem Notebook nichts bringen. Glaube nämlich kaum, das du den Takt im Bios einstellen werden kannst.
> 
> Lt. Intel unterstützt deine CPU maximal die 2133 Mhz.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem F2 geht nicht, denke das "Fast Boot" oder so eingestellt ist.
Hab irgendwie den Eindruck das ich ohne ein Tool gar nicht ins Bios kommen kann, muss wohl so im Bios eingestellt sein...

Das Intel nur bis zu einer bestimmten Mhz Zahl den Ram unterstütz ist mir klar, dennoch ist da normaler Weise immer ein wenig Spielraum nach oben.
Hab bisher noch keinen PC erlebt egal ob Notebook oder Desktop der nur die von Intel vorgegebenen Mhz Zahl  erkannt hat.
Die Frage ist wie weit geht dieser Spielraum beim I5 7200U- 2133Mhz, denke 2400 auf jedenfall. 
Nur geht noch mehr?
Erfahrungswerte dazu wären cool!




amdahl schrieb:


> Das. Und die Akkus sind proprietäre Einzelstücke. Wenn der Hersteller nicht mehrere verschiedene anbietet kannst du nur den Akku gegen einen gleichen austauschen. Das idealerweise dann wenn die Kapazität nachlässt.
> Nachbauakkus von Drittherstellern -sofern unterstützt- erreichen in der Regel nicht ganz das Niveau der Originale, "tunen" kann man hier also nichts.
> 
> Sicher dass du ein Asus F55 meinst? Hast du da mal einen Link?
> Edit: ich Schussel. Das ähnliche Thema hatten wir doch schon Welcher Arbeitsspeicher für Intel HD5500?



Es handelt sich um diesen Laptop:

Asus F556UQ-DM1011T Notebook 15,6 Zoll blau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Er war als Warehouse Deal im Sale, hatte ne etwas ramponierte Verpackung und ein defektes Netzteil, welches ich aber über Asus wohl umgetauscht bekomme!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juni 2017)

Mal als Tipp am Rande: probiere mal ESC fürs BIOS...


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Mal als Tipp am Rande: probiere mal ESC fürs BIOS...



Wenn alles nur so einfach wäre...!


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Juni 2017)

Nimm die Festplatten raus, dann sollte der Laptop dir vorschlagen ins Bios zu gehen.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2017)

Du hast immer die Möglichkeit ins Bios zu booten, die meisten scheitern daran das Windows sich nicht wirklich herunterfährt und beim Einschalten einfach nur fortgesetzt wird.
Entweder Hybernation komplett deaktivieren oder einen Workaround nutzen:
Herunterfahren Windows 10 Tipps Tricks auch zum Ruhezustand Verlinkungen und mehr  Deskmodder Wiki

Die allerwenigsten Notebooks unterstützen einen höheren RAM-Takt als Intel mit der CPU maximal vorgibt. Da brauchst du dir keine Illusionen machen.
Bei einem richtigen Gamingnotebook ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit noch am größten das du was einstellen kannst.
Ansonsten akzeptiert er entweder den höher getakteten RAM automatisch oder er nimmt das nächste niedrigere JEDEC-Profil und taktet weiterhin mit 2133MHz.
Im schlimmsten Fall verweigert er den RAM komplett.

Hast du den RAM schon ausgebaut?
12GB RAM klingt verdächtig nach aufgelöteten 4GB und dazugesteckten 8GB.

Edit:
Jop, ein Riegel ist aufgelötet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein RAM-Upgrade mit mehr MHz wird leider nicht funktionieren.

Schwesternmodell:
Test Asus VivoBook X556UQ-XO076T Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2017)

Nope hab ihn noch gar nicht aufgeschraubt werd ich jetzt die Tage machen, fest verlötet ist jetzt auch net soooooo das Problem.
Es sei den er ist natürlich übertrieben fest verlötet... 

Wobei ich ja auch nen leicht anderes Modell habe, kein VivoBook, 12GB Ram andere CPU... ich schau erst mal herein.

Was die festplatte angeht, ja das krieg ich jetzt ohne Probleme hin! Danke.
Wenigstens wird er dann schon mal leiser!


----------



## extremeDsgn (4. Juni 2017)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den festverlöteten RAM auf keinen Fall anfassen. Für das bisschen mehr RAM was du wohl kaum merken wirst, lohnt sich das Risiko nicht.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Nope hab ihn noch gar nicht aufgeschraubt werd ich jetzt die Tage machen, fest verlötet ist jetzt auch net soooooo das Problem.
> Es sei den er ist natürlich übertrieben fest verlötet...
> 
> Wobei ich ja auch nen leicht anderes Modell habe, kein VivoBook, 12GB Ram andere CPU... ich schau erst mal herein.



Laut Notebookcheck ist das Notebook baugleich mit deinem.
Test Asus Vivobook F556UQ-XO626D Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Laut Asus gehört dein Notebook zur VivoBook-Serie.

Du darfst dir das nicht so vorstellen das da ein normaler SO-DIMM Riegel aufgelötet ist.
Da sind die nackten Speicherbausteine auf dem Mainboard selbst aufgelötet, ohne eine Reball-Maschine kannst du so was gar nicht vernünftig selber löten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die aufgelöteten Bausteine können auch auf der anderen Mainboardseite sein)

Aber schau erstmal nach.
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich anders.


----------



## GEChun (4. Juni 2017)

Ach der Riegel ist direkt auf dem Mainboard?

Ich dachte jetzt wirklich das er einfach nur um einen Austausch zu erschweren halt als SoDimm Riegel verlötet ist.
Wegen Garantie unter Anderem.

Wäre natürlich doof wenn er verlötet ist, dann bringt ein Austausch auch gar nichts.


Wenn ich mir so die Bilder im Netz durchgucke, könnte das allerdings auch nur der Ram für die Grafikkarte sein oder nicht?

Und Riegelnr. 2 ist einfach auf der Unterseite?...
Ja bringt nur nachschauen etwas, melde mich sobald ichs habe!


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2017)

Den Speicher von der Grafikkarte siehst du auf dem Bild gleich rechts neben der GPU.
Die beiden schwarzen großen Bausteine oberhalb von der CPU.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=956125


----------



## GEChun (7. Juni 2017)

Ja, es stimmt ein Riegel ist per So-Dimm installiert.
Das ist ein Samsung Riegel 4GB DDR4 2400Mhz CL15.

Der Ram der Aufgelötet ist DDR 2133 CL unbekannt.

Ich habe mit CPU-Z ausgelesen das es wohl im Dual Channel läuft, was mir dabei aber Rätselhaft bleibt.
Ist der Aufgelötete im Dual Channel 4:4GB?

Da der So-Dimm Riegel schon per Werk eine höhere Taktrate hat, lässt sich hier wohl nichts verbessern.
Offen bleibt aber ob ein 8GB Modul vielleicht besser laufen wird, dann hätte der Rechner 16GB komplett.
Ob das Einfluss auf den Dual Channel hat, weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## amdahl (7. Juni 2017)

Asymmetrischer dual-channel...
Sollten wirklich 8GB aufgelötet sein erreichst du mit einem weiteren 8GB-DIMM das Optimum an Leistung.


----------



## GEChun (7. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Asymmetrischer dual-channel...
> Sollten wirklich 8GB aufgelötet sein erreichst du mit einem weiteren 8GB-DIMM das Optimum an Leistung.



Hmm, ja werde es denk ich so machen, hoffe nur das der Gedankengang richtig ist.

Nicht das die 8GB aufgelötet der Dual Channel ist und bleibt und diese 4GB irgendwie nur als externer Ram genutzt wird...
Also die 12GB sind wirklich komisch...

Könnte das denn auch Auswirkungen auf die Taktrate nehmen, wenn ich 8GB @ 2400 nehme?
Vielleicht läuft der Ram ja nur auf 2133Mhz weil die Konfiguration nicht Symmetrisch ist..., füge heute Abend auch mal den CPU-Z hier im Threat an, vielleicht sehr ihr mehr als ich.


----------



## amdahl (7. Juni 2017)

In der Regrl ist es so: Wenn es nur aufgelöteten RAM gibt ohne zusätzlichen Slot ist dieser idR als dual-channel angebunden. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Gibt es aber zusätzlich zum aufgelöteten RAM noch einen weiteren Slot dann läuft der gelötete RAM als single-channel. Zusammen mit dem RAM im Slot lässt sich dann dual-channel realisieren. Ausnahmen sind mir hier keine bekannt.
Du kannst es aber ganz einfach testen: nimm den RAM raus und schau was CPU-Z zum verlöteten RAM sagt. Ich wette 5€ auf single-channel. Dann siehst du auch gleich die Taktfrequenz. Es werden 2133MT/s sein.


----------



## S!lent dob (7. Juni 2017)

Dein Ram wird immer im 2133 Modus laufen, weil es sich nach dem langsamsten Modul richtet, in deinem Fall 2133.
Selbst wenn du von Bill Gates persönlich nen 6000er Riegel einbaust, das Bios stellt immer auf die langsamste Frequenz, punkt.
es nützt auch nix einen Riegel mit scharfen timmings zu verbauen, weil es sich eben nach dem Festverlöteten richtet.

Und auch wenn du dich dreimal im Kreis drehst und 2400er einbaust, wirst du in 9/10 Fällen nicht auf 2400 stellen können weil das nunmal OC ist und Notebooks das nur in deutlich teureren Gefilden unterstützen, wenn überhaubt.


----------



## GEChun (7. Juni 2017)

OK...

Slot 2,3,4 sind weiße blätter in CPU-Z


----------



## GEChun (9. Juni 2017)

Mal Abseits davon, mit welcher alten Desktopkarte kann man die 940MX vergleichen?

Hab Lust darauf auch ein paar ältere Titel auf dem Lappy zu installieren.
Die so in 2000-2006 erschienen sind.


940MX = GTX 260?
oder doch ehr
940MX = 8600GT?

Die Systemanforderungen der Games bieten ja nur Desktop Varianten an!


----------



## amdahl (9. Juni 2017)

NVIDIA GeForce 940MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## GEChun (9. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce 940MX - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ



Die Benchmarks hab ich schon gesehen und mir auch vor dem Kauf angeguckt.
Bringen mir jedoch kein bisschen wenn ich jetzt z.B. Unreal Tournament 3 bzw. 2004 aus der Schublade hole...


----------



## amdahl (9. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, davon kann man natürlich überhaupt nicht ableiten ob ein 10 Jahre!!! altes Spiel damit läuft 
Mir fällt hier nichts mehr ein, deshalb verabschiede ich mich.


----------



## GEChun (9. Juni 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Stimmt, davon kann man natürlich überhaupt nicht ableiten ob ein 10 Jahre!!! altes Spiel damit läuft
> Mir fällt hier nichts mehr ein, deshalb verabschiede ich mich.



Also einfach um das jetzt mal zu erklären warum ich so etwas frage.... 


Auf der Seite von Notebookcheck, ist die 940MX sehr gut erklärt es sind auch viele Benchmarks auf der Seite.
Sie ist nicht unnütz aber auf der Seite erkennt man sehr deutlich, das aktuelle Games wenn überhaupt nur in 1280x720 oder 1366x768 laufen.

Ich würde schon sehr gerne auch mal alte Spiele in 1920x1080 spielen. 
Wenn ich also nach den Bench auf der Notebookcheck Seite gehe, laufen also auch diese alten Spiele nicht?
Es sieht ja so aus als wären alle Games in FHD quasi im Bereich des unmöglichen.

Selbst Civilasation V und Mafia 2 von 2010 haben ja schon ihre Probleme in FHD.
Also fällt es mir wirklich schwer abzuleiten ob Unreal Tournament 3 in 1920x1080 läuft. 
Es geht hier nicht darum das es startet, staten sollten alle Games.


Letztentlich hab ich auch einfach Spaß daran das ganze Auszutesten, doch wenn ich vorher schon ableiten kann das es gar nicht klappen kann... dann spare ich mir so einen Test nun mal lieber, daher die Frage.
Das ganze soll ja kein persönlicher Angriff oder gar eine Troll frage sein, ich meine Sie schon ernst.

Aber ja ich gebe zu, dass diese Szenarien schon extrem selten so von anderen Nutzern beansprucht werden und nicht viele Erfahrungen bei so etwas gesammelt wurden. 
Dennoch glaube ich das wenn ich schon so etwas durchspiele bzw. Teste und Spaß daran habe, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin.

Und ja ich bin auch dir Dankbar für deine Erfahrungen, diese haben mir in Post 17 sehr geholfen!! 

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2017)

Bei den Benchmarks von Notebookcheck musst halt aufpassen ob es die mit GDDR5- oder DDR3-Speicher ist.
Deine DDR3-Variante ist ca. 20% langsamer als die mit GDDR5.

Wenn es ruckelt, schau halt was du über eine niedrigere Grafikqualität noch rausholen kannst.
Es gibt Schlimmeres als ohne Schatten oder ohne AA (oder nur FXAA) rumzulaufen.
Die Auflösung würd ich erst ganz zum Schluss runterdrehen.


----------



## DaXXes (10. Juni 2017)

Die Frage ist doch eher, ob so alte Spiele überhaupt eine Auflösung von 1920*1080 unterstützen.
Ein 20 Jahre altes "Tomb Raider" Spiel würde von der Rechenleistung her heute auf jedem Smartphone laufen (eigentlich erstaunlich, diese Entwicklung ...) aber halt nicht in FHD, weil das Spiel für diese Auflösung überhaupt nicht programmiert ist.

Die 940MX ist keine schlechte Karte. Spiele wie FIFA oder Sims schafft die locker in FHD. Dann sollte dein alter Schinken auch anständig darauf laufen


----------



## GEChun (10. Juni 2017)

Fifa, Sims bzw Dota packt die Karte ja auch in 1920x1080.
Dota läuft sogar in den passenden med. Einstellungen bei 60 Fps Cap. 
Für ein unranked Gelegenheitsspiel oder den neuen PVE Modus vollkommen Aktzeptabel!

Könnte aber auch am 7200U liegen das diese Games mit der Performance so laufen oder nicht?

Was den Speicher angeht, die GTX 260 hatte ja auch DDR3 oder nicht?


----------



## GEChun (10. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit OC aus?

Spiele gerade mal ein wenig mit dem Afterburner und erhöhe den Memory Takt.
Hab jetzt +75Mhz eingestellt, ist jetzt ja nicht sooooooo super viel.

Aber die Frames sind um bereits damit in den gleichen Einstellungen um ca. 10 FPS erhöht.

Test bei Dota.


----------



## S!lent dob (14. Juni 2017)

10% OC bringt 5% mehr Frames, allg. ausgedrückt.
Beispiel:
Original:
Takt 1000Mhz / Frames:100 FPS
OC
Takt 1100Mhz / Frames 105 FPS


----------



## GEChun (14. Juni 2017)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> 10% OC bringt 5% mehr Frames, allg. ausgedrückt.
> Beispiel:
> Original:
> Takt 1000Mhz / Frames:100 FPS
> ...



Also meine Beobachtungen vom Ram OC der 940MX ist.

1920x1080 Dota Med/High bei VRam Takt 900Mhz ~ 42FPS
VRam Takt 1000Mhz ~ 55FPS

Der übergrößere Leistungszuwachs würde aber dazu passen das der GDDR3 die Karte ordentlich bremst und bei der GDDR5 20-25% Leistungszuwachs bringt.

Sehr interessant ist, das die 100Mhz Takt Erhöhung beim GDDR3 gänzlich ohne Temperatur Erhöhungen geschluckt werden und sehr stabil laufen.
Höher habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht getraut.


----------

